# Bully and Cowley , One Year Transformation - Natural Bodybuilding - with pics



## bully (Apr 5, 2011)

just a quick post of our one year progress , please leave feedback 

P.s The june 2011 pic is on holiday after like 5 days of beer and lots of junk food lol !


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

impressive


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Decent change!

Chest on the left and abs on the right are top.

Was this change natural or assisted?


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh just read the thread title.

Even more impressive.


----------



## bully (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks guys , natural mate wud never touch steroids no need


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

fckin reps to you lads

congrats


----------



## Dood (Apr 25, 2011)

very good indeed


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

how did you do it, heavy training coupled with lots of cardio?


----------



## GH1987 (Feb 3, 2010)

can you post ur diet?


----------



## bully (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes very hard training lol

Diet varies mate , did carb cycling last 3 months before June holiday


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

bully said:


> Thanks guys , natural mate wud never touch steroids no need


wouldent be saying that if you ran a 12 week cycle of test e lol

very impresvice mate well done...


----------



## bully (Apr 5, 2011)

Probly be bigger ye.. but doesn't look anywhere As good as natural mate


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

good nice lean progress keep this up for another 2-3 years you should be in awesome shape at the end


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Did well to stay lean and grow. What's the plan now boys?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

bully said:


> Probly be bigger ye.. but doesn't look anywhere As good as natural mate


You having a laugh?


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

bully said:


> Probly be bigger ye.. but doesn't look anywhere As good as natural mate


But then again people do think Citroen 2cv's look goo too....


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Very nice transformation

Should be proud of yourselves


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like the cover of a gay magazine.

Good progress lads.


----------



## billy2011 (Mar 30, 2011)

savage lads...fair play  What was your workout routine like?? Was diet very strict? was size were you before and now??


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

well done guys


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice and lean, now just need to add some muscle.


----------



## bully (Apr 5, 2011)

Rekless said:


> Did well to stay lean and grow. What's the plan now boys?


im clean bulking for a while , see what happens


----------



## bully (Apr 5, 2011)

chrisj22 said:


> You having a laugh?


not really mate , why wud i want to look like a fat roid head ..... look up rob riches n greg plitt .. thats what im guna look like


----------



## Impreza_Turbo (Sep 4, 2008)

Impressive lads, well done..


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lol so many people on this forum blow smoke up @rses.

z0mg lyk wut wuz ur diet ur pure massive innit bruv, lyk i wana gain aw dat muscklez in a yeer! post yur diet up u god of a bodybuildaaa! al pay for it :'(.


----------



## LionMX (Oct 4, 2010)

bully said:


> not really mate , why wud i want to look like a fat roid head ..... look up rob riches n greg plitt .. thats what im guna look like


Congratulations on your results. I know where you're coming from but fat roider is a bit offensive. You cant say Sly Stalone was fat in Rocky 4 and he was juicing.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

bully said:


> not really mate , why wud i want to look like a fat roid head ..... look up rob riches n greg plitt .. thats what im guna look like


nice.

Two of the most asthetically pleasing physiques around IMO


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

outstanding guys well done-bet the ladies were giving out the compliments on your hols


----------



## bully (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry if I was offensive but seriously no need in steroids its not hard , look at wat we did in 1 year..


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

bully said:


> Sorry if I was offensive but seriously no need in steroids its not hard , look at wat we did in 1 year..


LOL-thats because your a couple of youngsters whose nads are fireing out plenty of natural test-us old guys need all the help we can get.


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

bully said:


> Sorry if I was offensive but seriously no need in steroids its not hard , look at wat we did in 1 year..


lol! and how much did you gain in muscle in a year? not very impressive by any means, you achieved a low bodyfat level and then come on here with your billy big bollocks attitude. grow some decent sized muscle first then maybe you can have a go at all us "dirty fat roiders". not trying to be offensive though...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Excellent progress mate!

Cardio- low intensity or hiit?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

bully said:


> Sorry if I was offensive but seriously no need in steroids its not hard , look at wat we did in 1 year..


Are you actually kidding me? rofl.


----------



## N-Moo (Jun 11, 2011)

hmmm.... looking good... congrats.

...but coming on a muscle forum and being vocal about people who do use gear is prob *just a touch* short sighted.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

great progress, lota hard work was put in but your goals are likely very different from alot of guys on here were 'bigger is better'


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I agree with the natty test levels thing

I mean how old are you guys, 20,21???


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Great condtion ,well done, the guy on the right has great abs, no size in muscle like over the year, maybe some on the chest, i think your arms shrunk, but still at least you look fit, see how the next year goes adding some size, as for the natural thats good news, but nowt wrong and no need to slag the guys who use gear, each and evreyone to the own needs.. 

As for gregg plitt and rob riches, these 2 guys are awsome, both around 13 stone ripped, top fitness models, the way to look i think, fit, healthy, lean, and a little size...


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Greg is about 195lb i think which is 13st 9


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

yep no need to hack in people using steroids me included since i use AAS i find that offensive.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Awesome, looks great as its natural and in proportion. Nice work


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Awesome, looks great as its natural and in proportion. Nice work


Your avi is top


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Good work. what you weight in the picture and how tall are you guys ? i am just trying to put it in prospective .. ?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

bully said:


> not really mate , why wud i want to look like a fat roid head ..... look up rob riches n greg plitt .. thats what im guna look like


Bit stereotypical, no?

Also, many 'top natural' pro's aren't exactly natural...

But I guess you knew that, right?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

chrisj22 said:


> Bit stereotypical, no?
> 
> Also, many 'top natural' pro's aren't exactly natural...
> 
> But I guess you knew that, right?


X2


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Not a good idea to offend loads of people ok so you did it the natural way , newsflash everyone knows cause your not exactly any big exept some size on your chest and arms and some abs. Their is a big difference between psoting your progress and being proud and being a total C O C K


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Well done on achieving a beach body.

Was that the aim?



> why wud i want to look like a fat roid head


Don't knock what you aint tried

P.S


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i miss my big fat roid head to be honest, hopefully it'll grow back next month


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Guys you both look great, few silly comments from both sides really, roids vs natty but at the end of the day a great dedicated transformation....on juice or not, the birds will dig it thats for sure, and at that age thats all i wanted to do on holiday, bang women or at homefor that matter lol

The lads on here should appreciate not everyone wants to be the next Ronnie Coleman or Jay, even thoughs its primarily a bbuilding site, its not exclusive to want to be a freak.


----------



## whybrow20 (Jun 21, 2011)

hello mate sorry to be a pain how did you cut so much is there any chance on advise because im bulking atm and wna cut early next year


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

bully said:


> Thanks guys , natural mate wud never touch steroids no need


yeh u keep saying that when ur 40 and ur test levels start falling.

and p.s. like 60% of this forum is probably "fat roid heads" lol, so lets try be nice shall we and not start off on the wrong foot.

aside from that, well done on the progress


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

bully said:


> Yes very hard training lol
> 
> Diet varies mate , did carb cycling last 3 months before June holiday


elaborate please mate.... what did you training routine / diet consist of ?


----------



## TheThomo25 (Apr 13, 2011)

bully said:


> not really mate , why wud i want to look like a fat roid head ..... look up rob riches n greg plitt .. thats what im guna look like


how old are you???


----------



## bully (Apr 5, 2011)

I wasn't aiming it at you guys.. I just hate getting accused of roids all time when iv neva touched em .. n course iv gained muscle my arms Av got loads bigger n chest n shoulders .. stayed lean all last year tho neva really bulked , so guna start adding 300g carbs a day see wat happens


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

For the guys asking questions on their dieting, try the nutrition forum ffs! all it takes is HARD graft, and its then achievable by ANYONE......no secret, just good clean eating, consistant training, and daily cardio.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

mattW said:


> lol! and how much did you gain in muscle in a year? not very impressive by any means, you achieved a low bodyfat level and then come on here with your billy big bollocks attitude. grow some decent sized muscle first then maybe you can have a go at all us "dirty fat roiders". not trying to be offensive though...


How can you say that aint an impressive amount of muscle in one year? its a complete transformation.

all credit to the guy, hes done more than i have in 3 years ffs! keeping lean and gaining is hard, we al know that.

Well done mate.


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

Good Progress lad, I've googled the 2 blokes you mentioned, Gregg plitt and rob riches. I too think their look is what id like to achieve (but bigger) but I'm unsure they are Natural trainers. could be wrong though?


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

Good progress, but your attitude stinks mate.

I think it highlights that you don't need to be huge to have a decent physique. IMO, a lot people who train for aesthetic purposes put too much emphasis on trying to gain size and forget about condition and end up looking like ****. Work with what muscle you've got.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

x


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

Bashman said:


> Why are some of you guys acting like fckin babies and cussin the kid down becuase of his view on AAS, you're grown men and he's half you're bleedin age!
> 
> The typical sterotype or public view on AAS is the same everywhere, so you should all be use to it by now and just brush it off. He did not personally attack anyone here and I can understand his fustration if he gets accused for being on when he worked his ass of naturally, there is no way you can put him down for his progress, or say someone on AAS works harder. This is supposed to be a supportive/helpful forum and I'm kind of disappointed with some of the replies on here.
> 
> ...


There's a difference between stating your opinion and being offensive. there was no need for the words he used to describe steroid users. Just because he's half of someone's age doesn't mean sh1t either, you can't be offensive towards people and not expect it back in return. Most people come here to dicuss gear WITHOUT the stereotypical view of being a...let's see, how did the OP put it?... "dirty fat roider". just beacuse we are used to it doesn't mean we like to be insulted constantly, if we all just put up with ignorance we would still be living in the dark ages and women and black people would still be considered an inferior race/gender. I have nothing personal against the OP, he just needs to learn that he can voice his opinions without being rude and offensive.


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

HJL said:


> How can you say that aint an impressive amount of muscle in one year? its a complete transformation.
> 
> all credit to the guy, hes done more than i have in 3 years ffs! keeping lean and gaining is hard, we al know that.
> 
> Well done mate.


were you looking at the same pictures I am?? He hasn't gained that much he has just lost BF mainly, of course he's gained some muscle, but not tremendous amounts(even for a natty) and I understand that not everyone on here wants to be the next Mr. O. To the OP I have nothing against you at all, but maybe just learn to put your views across in a better way. There's nothing wrong with having an opinion but at least try and make it an educated one instead of spewing out all the usual media crap. I will give him credit though because anyone knows it's hard to diet, so well done OP!


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice bit of work done there by the both of you guys, keep at it. :thumbup1:

However, the op has stated a few times 'theres no need' with regards to steroid use. Well, that all depends on what your goals are. Most people, if they saw your picture would think you two guys are quite muscular and 'ripped' which is fair enough. Compared to the average guy, the two of you are in great shape. However, in the bodybuilding world you would probably be classed my most as quite lean but still pretty skinny.

Obviously, if your goal isnt to gain loads of mass youll get on just fine the way your going atm. However, if you do decide some day you'd like to walk around at 220lbs peeled, then i think you'll change your mind regarding the necessity of steroid use.


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Well done guys looking great.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I've quit csmokibgv


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice athletic physiques

Peronaly i'd like to thankyou more for proving you dont need steroids to have a bad attitude !

<<<< WARNING DIRTY ROTTEN ROIDER :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

sexy boys, well done.. especially for being natty


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

There's gotta be some kind of PED use there in that time frame? If not well done, much leaner and also bigger


----------



## GoHardOrGoHome (Jun 9, 2011)

from scrawny, to slightly less scrawny... never mind roids, you boys just need to start eating...


----------



## cantcatchme92 (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeah you look ok, but slagging off roids has mad me think that I don't care about what you do or say.


----------



## GoHardOrGoHome (Jun 9, 2011)

That and this guy started this thread : http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/132214-winny-tabs-cycle-first-cycle.html

So you don't class stanozolol as roids?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I cant believe the OP put this up in the shows, pro's and inspiration section!!! LMAO

Decent progress but not anything special if we are honest. There are a lot of natties on here and roiders, its not really wise to compare the two as a method to gauge progress. Natty or not you look better than you did before, this game is all about progress and bettering ones self, you did that so fair play, time for the next challenge and to grow a physique, not just a chest and arms.

Good luck, suggest you read the stickies on diet and training, aim for a high intensity plan (maybe dual factor training) and a 4-5000 cal diet, you'll be twice as big next year


----------



## GoHardOrGoHome (Jun 9, 2011)

and slagging off roids.. but you were taking Stanazolol? http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/132214-winny-tabs-cycle-first-cycle.html or atleast considering it for 'an extra boost'


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Maybe the lads arn't massive but id hazard a guess and say they have better physiques than the majority that post on here in all reality, they have still trained hard, ate clean and are obviously proud of what they have achieved, tbh id rather be leaner like I am now than 16st and a fat fvck like some ive seen on here who think they are massive.

The roider comments were ott but there were a fair few posts with skitty remarks that maybe caused the OP to react like he did IMO......like for instance....nice progress now put some muscle on...wtf?? I think they have both attained avery aesthetically pleasing physique, not everyone wants to be a 18st lump, nor does everyone want to compete.


----------



## Wide_Boys (Jul 3, 2011)

bully said:


> just a quick post of our one year progress , please leave feedback
> 
> P.s The june 2011 pic is on holiday after like 5 days of beer and lots of junk food lol !


Well done man, you really look good. What do you think about Prohorme's would you take them as a steorid alternative?


----------



## Wide_Boys (Jul 3, 2011)

Subb'd 2


----------



## bully (Apr 5, 2011)

Jim78:2351600 said:


> Maybe the lads arn't massive but id hazard a guess and say they have better physiques than the majority that post on here in all reality, they have still trained hard, ate clean and are obviously proud of what they have achieved, tbh id rather be leaner like I am now than 16st and a fat fvck like some ive seen on here who think they are massive.
> 
> The roider comments were ott but there were a fair few posts with skitty remarks that maybe caused the OP to react like he did IMO......like for instance....nice progress now put some muscle on...wtf?? I think they have both attained avery aesthetically pleasing physique, not everyone wants to be a 18st lump, nor does everyone want to compete.


 true


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

why does this say 1 year transformation then in this link

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/132214-winny-tabs-cycle-first-cycle.html

says training for 3 years? asking about winny for first cycle?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Haha busted!!


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Looooooooool busted big time

Thread title should be change to dirty fat roider transformation


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

decent change there guys but still look abit "thin"


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lmfao!! brilliant.....bustedddd


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

ashie1986 said:


> why does this say 1 year transformation then in this link
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/132214-winny-tabs-cycle-first-cycle.html
> 
> says training for 3 years? asking about winny for first cycle?


This has literally made my day! How does the saying go..... 'What goes around...?'

Hopefully your views on people that take AAS now differ somewhat..... Seeing as your one of them.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Going to be fun to see your lil' red bar grow faster than you ever will, regardless of the *COPIOUS* amounts of steroids you use.

lol


----------



## SASUK (May 17, 2011)

Nicely done guys congratz


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

If that was done in a year without PED's (not only AAS but clen/eph etc) then that's a great achivement.

If it took you three years whilst using gear then it's p1ss poor TBH. Eat more food. 

P.S roids are lush :


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> Guys you both look great, few silly comments from both sides really, roids vs natty but at the end of the day a great dedicated transformation....on juice or not, the birds will dig it thats for sure, and at that age thats all i wanted to do on holiday, bang women or at homefor that matter lol
> 
> The lads on here should appreciate not everyone wants to be the next Ronnie Coleman or Jay, even thoughs its primarily a bbuilding site, its not exclusive to want to be a freak.


i like this post


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

LOL caught out there.


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

Here is a thread for the OP

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/142716-lying-without-remorse.html

you can simply reply YES

or NO but we know you'd be lying


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

Drag him on the jeremy kyle show for a lie detector test?


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Which one is the OP?????


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

How the mighty have fallen:laugh:


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Good job boys!

But imo if your 100% dedicated to your training, there's nothing wrong with a bit of assitance to get you where you wanna be.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

:rolleye:

what a good way to finish work on a Fri


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

F*cking muppet lol


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

nice bodies lads, its amazing what putting your fingers down the back of your mouth can do, i bet you guys look awesome doing the 'ethiopian rain dance' 

jokes aside, i think you may have eaten a bit to clean. but you have a very good base to work on now upping your cals slightly each day should see you looking like the rock in no time


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

looking good fellas. nice work.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Lol funny old thread the op has disapered since being caught out


----------

